# Current Favorites/Musthaves 2015



## SummerCaffe (May 11, 2015)

Thumbs up for more MakeUp Hauls!!! 
The products I mentioned:
Too Faced Beauty Wishes & Sweet Kisses - https://www.toofaced.com/p/sets/beauty-wishes-sweet-kisses/
Lanolips Lipbalms - http://www.lanolips.com/uk/range-lips/
Shadow Shields - http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/prod/30-shadow-shields-eye-shadow-protectors
Shavata tweezers & Arch pencil - http://www.shavata.co.uk/shop/
Elizabeth Arden eyeshadow palette and eye/lip remover from Color Collection - http://www.feelunique.com/p/Elizabeth-Arden-All-Day-Chic-Colour-Collection
AromatherapyAssociates Instant Inner Strength - http://www.aromatherapyassociates.com/sale-1/instant-inner-strength.html
AromatherapyAssociates Enrich Hair Oil - http://www.aromatherapyassociates.com/bath-and-body/product-type/hair-care/enrich-hair-oil.html
Evian Facial Spray 150ml - http://www.feelunique.com/p/Evian-Facial-Spray-150ml
Oasap Hat - http://www.oasap.com/hats/35702-bowknot-band-wool-blend-hat.html
Daniel Wellington Straps - https://www.danielwellington.com/uk/wristband-classic-winchester
https://www.danielwellington.com/uk/wristband-classic-southampton
  ♡ SOCIAL MEDIA ♡
My blog: http://www.summercaffe.com/
My Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summer...
Instagram: http://instagram.com/polinaberdos
Bloglovin: http://www.bloglovin.com/en/blog/4019307
  Make sure you SUBSCRIBE for more videos, give this video a thumbs up and leave a comment!


----------

